# Any idea's what breed is my kitten??



## Ki2011

I'm a proud owner of a gorgeous black moggy who is 14 years old and also got a beautiful 5 months old kitten, with striking markings and colours and very unusual looking. I wonder if she is possibly a bengal cross. I thought to come on this site as there may be someone who may have an idea what breed is my kitten? Also she's small, but long body, tall legs and long tail, bear in mind she's only 5 months! Ive posted the pictures of her


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers

I have no idea what breed she is BUT its plain to see how absolutely gorgeous she is!


----------



## Kobster

She looks like a Domestic Shorthair with Classic Tabby Markings. She is lovely!


----------



## swimkris

gorgeous kitty! Her coloring is tortoiseshell, and she has the classic tabby markings like Kobster mentioned (she would be called a torbie or brown-patched tabby). Lots of breeds can come in that color/pattern, so you probably won't ever know what breed(s) she is. Most likely she is a mix if you didn't buy her from a breeder, so you would call her a domestic shorthair/moggy.

Oh, and my Pumpkin is also a torbie/brown-patched tabby if you are interested in seeing other variations of the pattern.


----------



## cooncatbob

Hard to tell when the are so young, but with her long body and the shape of her face she might have some Angora in her.


----------



## SunKissedToes

She is SO beautiful and exotic looking! I love the last picture of her. I looked at a few breeds, and her angular face shape and almond eyes seem similar to Balinese, Siamese, or Oriental, in my opinion. (Her coat is inconsistent with the first 2 breeds, though.)


A vet might have some ideas, too. For example, when I bought my Krystal, she was sold as a "Siamese cross" but then during our first vet visit, the vet said, "Oh no, no. She is definitely a ragdoll."


----------



## Xanti

Gorgeous


----------



## Zenwalker20

Pretty Tabby! She looks like mine!


----------



## Ki2011

Thank you all for your opinions, as least i have some sort of an idea, yeah i definately think she have some tortie in her cos of the red markings. 

When i first took Kiki to the vets he commented how Oriental looking she was cos of her face and the markings and suggested there may be some bengal along the line. I would never know for sure where she came from as kids was knocking on doors trying to sell her on a cold night, passed round them. She was so painfully thin and cold, but surprising no fleas she was really clean, and was about 9 weeks roughly. I had to take in the poor thing, and i'm glad that i did as she's such a friendly little girl considering what she's been through! I love her to bits!


----------

